# 1968 door trim parts



## ryno (Jul 19, 2013)

Who sells the chrome trim pieces for 68 door panels seperate from the panel itself. i have new panels but need trim hardware. thank


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

ames has the door panel moldings # A147BC


----------

